# What's your favorite remake? (cover)



## kelly4 (May 7, 2012)

Faith No Mores version of War Pigs.

Freakin' awesome!


----------



## CoAcHrOaCh (May 7, 2012)

Killswitch-holy diver


----------



## CoAcHrOaCh (May 7, 2012)

A perfect circle-imagine


----------



## edsthreads (May 7, 2012)

Hayseed Dixie 'Ace of Spades'


----------



## MysticMorris (May 19, 2012)

Kyuss' version of Catamaran


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 20, 2012)

Turn the page - MetallicA


----------



## MysticMorris (May 20, 2012)

rocpilefsj said:


> Turn the page - MetallicA


oh thats a good one, but I'd go for 'Am I Evil' or 'Tuesday's Gone'


----------



## Solemhypnotic (May 20, 2012)

I really like the cover of That'll Be The Day by Buddy Holly that Modest Mouse did.


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 20, 2012)

MysticMorris said:


> oh thats a good one, but I'd go for 'Am I Evil' or 'Tuesday's Gone'


Am I evil is one of my fave Metallica songs too. I still prefer the original Tuesday's gone by Lynyrd Skynyrd myself.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 20, 2012)

i like the man who sold the world by nirvana..


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 20, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i like the man who sold the world by nirvana..


Fuck that is a deadly song, that whole unplugged cd is genius actually. A masterpiece!


----------



## racerboy71 (May 20, 2012)

rocpilefsj said:


> Fuck that is a deadly song, that whole unplugged cd is genius actually. A masterpiece!


 yes it is ... one of my biggest regrets in the music world is that i never got to see nirvana play live.. and they used to play at this super small club in trenton nj that maybe held about 500 people max, it would have been an incredible show imo, and they played there often as well...
really, really makes me sad i never saw them there...


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (May 21, 2012)

Cradle of filths cover of Iron maiden's hallowed be thy name.[video=youtube;91h6qUikXjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91h6qUikXjA[/video]


----------

